# EVERYONE PLEASE READ THIS MESSAGE



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Please, remember to keep it civil here guys!

From:
Eric ELM
Moderator

To all members new and old 
When you compose a post for the whole world to read, remember, there are women, kids, and others that don't like to see some of the 4 letter words that get used. Write it like you would an estimate for a job. If you use a bunch of 4 letter words in it, how many jobs would you get?

As Chuck Keough said in another post:

*"I spend hours upon hours trying to make lawnsite.com a better community for you guys. Please take into consideration the rest of the community when you post.

I will not tolerate the language and attacks. I don't have enough time to babysit and edit your discussions so I will just start deleting your memberships". *

Don't forget to click on the banners at the top. This helps fund Lawnsite by visiting these sponsors. This is the least we can do for Chuck Keough, so go click on them all now and see what they have to offer. I visit them daily and if everyone did, it would help off set the cost of running this site, BIG TIME. 

-------------------------

For those of you who don't know, Chuck Keough is the webmaster / owner of Lawnsite.com

He is the one that provides this great forum for us!

~Chuck Smith
Snow Plowing Forum Moderator


----------



## AB Lawn Care (Feb 16, 2000)

I agree 100%!There is no need for bad language and personal attacks on this fourm.I had no idea about the banner at the top!I will visit those sites more often now!Thanks for the post eric!


----------



## Snow Pro (Oct 11, 2000)

THANKS CHUCK! I could live here!


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

All this nice language stuff is a bunch of [edited] [edited] [edited]!


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

The attacks must be on the other discussion forums....

All I see here on the plowing discussion is love, love, love....... and education, interaction, information....

Ok, you're right about the banners.

I'll go there now....


----------



## n y snow pros (Jan 3, 2000)

No problem Chuck i agree as well and i will visit the above banners i had no idea there was something there i usually just go right to this site.


----------



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

I have found that recently some take the opportunity to show us their wit when all ww want is an answer to a question.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

boba,
Try to look past that so called wit. While those guys' brains are attempting to formulate a good response to any questions (and believe me, you can't find better answers to any of the questions posted here at any other location that I've ever seen) and help their fellow posters, a section of their brains creates a little fun humor. This is to relieve any built up pressure inside their heads that may result from their concentrating on past experiences in order to formulate a coherent & educational response to any questions posed. Its kind of like that cross over relief valve in many plow set ups (do they all work like that?). Without it you'd have a lot of broken plows, or in the case of not releasing humorous pressure at this forum, you'd have an unexplained gooey puddle of mess in front of computer screens in Iowa, Erie, NJ, Maine, NY, VT, PA, MI etc. And then we here at Lawnsite would be responsible for wasting the public's hard earned tax money while local authorities, with the help of the FBI investigate all of these exploding heads across the country. Just pick the relevant info out of the mess & run with it!!  
Think snow!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Well said BRL!

I posted this subject as a reminder.

John,

You are right, the personal attacks were on another forum. I haven't seen any in this forum in a long time. 


There's nothing wrong with a little humor, it helps give this forum "character" and believe me, we have some real characters here! It also makes this more like a real community.


~Chuck Smith
a.k.a. The Toxic Paint Guy


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Slam dunk BRL !!!


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Can you say slam dunk here,I don't think so ,you should be banned,but the question is to were.


----------



## iowastorm (Aug 20, 2000)

What is the meaning of coherent and educational anyway??? Never heard of 'em.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

I thought that the gooey puddle of mess in front of my computer was normal.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I usually get the gooey mess when I am other sites, oops cant say that, soory, please disregard.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

See? And I left that comment John made alone... he was wide open asking for it with that one! Figured someone would let him have it, LOL.

~Chuck


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

You guys minds are in the gutter.......

And that's all I have to say about THAT....


----------



## jrblawncare (Jan 9, 2000)

The mind in the Gutter once in a while is a good thing.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Oh my virgin ears......

We're all going to go to the Devil, I know it, I know it.

Lord, don't PUT me in with all these dirty minds......


----------



## iowastorm (Aug 20, 2000)

After all, John, a mind is a terrible thing to waste . . .


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

John,
You don't have to worry. With all that snow you get your body will have so much residual cold that the Devil won't take you down there. 
Sorry Boba! I didn't think these guys would get that bad with that one. We can dress them up but we can't take them out. Or is it we can mount their plows to their trucks but can't take them out. Anyway, I hope they (OK...we) haven't discouraged you from posting legitimate questions.
Think snow!
& for Digger, Happy Halloween!


----------



## Snow Pro (Oct 11, 2000)

BRL -

So what I've learned is that I need to take the plastic off my grandma's sofa and put it on the floor under my chair.


----------



## n y snow pros (Jan 3, 2000)

BRL you are the man i whole heartedly agree.Dino one of these nights you will get caught sneaking over to those naughty websites and i refuse to bail you out.And Brian dont even think about changing my magicsalt.com site into a xxxsite!


----------



## Snow Pro (Oct 11, 2000)

Can you do that?


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Why are you guys up at this (that) hour ???

It ain't snowin......


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

They have xxx sites on the internet, sense when?


----------



## iowastorm (Aug 20, 2000)

What happens if you spray Magic Salt on an XXXX site?


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Chuck edits you and bans you from the forum......


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Since he thinks the stuff is candy, I'll say Dino's answer to that would be the girls will taste sweeter.


----------



## iowastorm (Aug 20, 2000)

Trying to get me edited and banned, John? NEVER!


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Me ?? No way dude... I was just answering the question.

Kinda "warning" you so that it doesn't happen. If you got banned, who would Digger and I have to banter back and forth with.... each other ?? 

It's more fun with a few others around....


----------

